# how long???



## jayne682 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey Ladies, 

A quick question. My husband and I have been accepted for the egg sharing programme. 

We have so far had:

1. Bloods (HIV etc)
2. Bloods (AMH)
3. Scan 
4. Semen analysis and repeated semen analysis 

We have appointment on 7th May for counselling and then with the doctor following 

My question is how long will it be after? On the 7th I've also got to have a test for chromosome blood test which they said can take 4 weeks to get the results back.

feeling down hearted like its going to take a long time.


----------



## olivepuppy (Jun 22, 2012)

I had my bloods on the 6th March and I am still waiting for the chromosome and cystic fibrosis results to come back. Think it depends on how busy they are etc.


----------

